# Solved: Turn off or Hibernate??



## bkpeck (Jan 6, 2005)

I just wonder what most of you do when you leave your computer for a long period of time. Do you shut down or hibernate or stand by? Like say at night.


----------



## coderitr (Oct 12, 2003)

Neither. I just let it run. I've found that coming back off hibernation / standby is more problematic than it's worth. Occasionally, I'll turn it off when I leave for work but that's not common either.


----------



## Sitb (Jul 22, 2004)

I also just leave it on all the time. This is because It's usually downloading/uploading items. I trust my router and firewalls so I leave it on virtually every hour of every day with the internet connection always connected (this is why I'm always at the top of the "online members" list). Anyway with the computers they make nowadays it doesn't really hurt the computer if you leave it on all the time. For most people, by the time problems arise from this type of thing, they've already bought a new computer and stopped using the old one anyway. I only turn off my computer, rarely, on nights, while in bed, when I have nothing to download or upload.


----------



## bkpeck (Jan 6, 2005)

One more question?? Do you run a screensaver? Sometimes they become so "imbedded"
that they won't leave (for lack of a better word) Thanks for your help.
Kathy


----------



## Sitb (Jul 22, 2004)

Sometimes I use a scrensaver if I'm feeling in the mood, but it's not really necessary as I have an LCD.

Also, what exactly do you mean they become "imbedded"?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2005)

hibernate or stand by


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2005)

i dont need one but yes i have a laptop with lcd


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2005)

if you want to try your java just chat with me with chat i do better at chat


----------



## Sitb (Jul 22, 2004)

Who said anything about laptops or Java?


----------



## coderitr (Oct 12, 2003)

I use a screen saver


----------



## bkpeck (Jan 6, 2005)

Thanks all I left it on last nite and it was up and ready this morning!!!!
I did use my Aurascope Screensaver.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

bkpeck said:


> One more question?? Do you run a screensaver? Sometimes they become so "imbedded"
> that they won't leave (for lack of a better word) Thanks for your help.
> Kathy


The reason they seem to be "embedded" is because you are downloading spy/malware embedded screensavers. Some of the screen saver sites even throw nice little virus in there for an added bonus. You don't need screen savers.


----------



## coderitr (Oct 12, 2003)

I use the screen savers that come standard with XP plus a couple free ones that I have selected very discriminatingly. That's good enough for me considering that when the screen saver is running, I'm not at my desk anyway.


----------



## Fyzbo (Feb 6, 2002)

I recomment not using a screen saver. Although minimal it does take some time from your processor. Just set it to turn the monitor off after a set amount of time.

As far as turning it off or letting it hybernate, it depends how long you will be gone. When in hybernate it still draws power(though minimal) and will increase your electric bill. So if you are leaving for a weekend or something definitely turn it off. Also if there is a power outage or surge it may cause problems if you are in hybernate, but not if your computer is turned off. You can leave your computer on all the time, as many due, but it will be the opposite of conserving energy.


----------



## bp936 (Oct 13, 2003)

further to this, what are most of you talking about, desktop or laptop? My desktop is always on but I am afraid to leave the laptop on, since it gets very hot on the bottom. Any thoughts on that?
I use screensavers on both of them and never had any burn-ins.


----------



## Sitb (Jul 22, 2004)

Not to mention the laptop battery...


----------



## CarpeDiem (Dec 3, 2004)

I am not sure what is meant be "embedded" but I been witness to a problem when on a network using Novell, where locking the machine and walking away, over time, the Novell window will be burned into the monitor itself. So you can switch cpus or reinstall windows, it makes no difference, the image is always present.


----------



## Sitb (Jul 22, 2004)

Yes that happened with my old Elementary school computers. Over time, if an image is present in the same section of a screen for extented periods of time, the image is burned in (it's kind of like something fading from being in the sun). Anyway, that is the reason why the 'screensaver' was invented, to save your screen from being damaged. I think LCD monitors are exempt from this phenomenon though.


----------

